# "Harold's" Strawberry Plants Sweet Medium Sized Dessert Variety



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

These are a wonderful prolific variety of June long bearing Red "all the way through" Strawberry. They are a medium sized type, very sweet, and are termed a "dessert" strawberry wonderful for eating fresh or in jams/preserves.

Hardy to Zone 2, be sure and mulch over the Winter. 

*10 for $5* + $6 shipping = $11.00 total. 

I take Paypal, Postal Money Orders or well concealed cash (own Risk).

Please post on thread and PM me (I can also be emailed: [email protected] )

I love strawberries :happy:


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I should add that these are not sent dry root, but sent with some soil on the roots, dampened, and wrapped well so they are happy traveling!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

These will be available for possibly only ONE WEEK! Then, they will be sold locally.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Looks like I am too late...will you have any more?


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry to delay responding, have been buried at work, so now catching up! 

Yes, Madame, I have PLENTY more! I was surprised how many. How many would you like?


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

How many will fit in a box?


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Molly Mckee said:


> How many will fit in a box?


I can just squeeze 10 in a $6 shipping box. But, I can ship a lot more in a medium $11 box. They come with moist soil on roots as live plants, not dry shipped, so are happily ready to produce!


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

I'd like 10. Where I send payment?


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Madame said:


> I'd like 10. Where I send payment?





> I take Paypal, Postal Money Orders or well concealed cash (own Risk).
> 
> Please post on thread and PM me (I can also be emailed: [email protected] )


 If you are paying via Paypal, that email is the Pay To one.

If mailing payment, let me know, and I will PM you my address.


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

Do you still have these strawberry plants? Would like to order 30. Thanks. PM me if you do. Anna


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

Knock, knock! HELLO! Anyone home? Sent you a personal e-mail Lori. Hope you still have these plants available......Thanks.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

LOL, yes, have had family over and also went shrimping today. I have plenty.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

I sent Paypal payment. It's from Aileen.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

This is the last week for Harold's Strawberries, as they are now in bloom. Be sure and get your order in, if you would like any.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

They are now SOLD OUT! I just got an order for 100 of these beautiful strawberry plants, with most now setting strawberries.

Thank you to all who ordered. No, I won't be offering these again next year.


----------

